# Fuel Injector replacement



## old90 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi All,

My 90 Maxima (119K miles) idles rough. The dealer said the #6 injector is bad. I wanted to see if it could be cleaned, so I took it to Pep Boys to have the injectors cleaned. That did improve the idle.

So I started the process to remove the injectors. When I came to the part where the throttle body is removed, I could not get the connector off of the sensor. I did not want to make matters worse so I stopped. 

I think I can do the job if I have some pointers. Has anyone done their injectors and would like pass on some pointers?


old90


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Yeah sure, on the connectors, there is a thin metal clip that holds them on. Just take a flathead screwdriver and gently pop them off. Be careful not to loose any of them (I did and it sucks). They should all come off easy with minimal persuasion. Email me at [email protected] if you want pics. Good luck.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

If you don't want to pull those connectors off, just unbolt the throttle body and swing it to the side, still connected. that's usually what I do, just to keep from losing those little wire clips. what a PITA those are!


----------



## old90 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks guys.....I got the injectors out. After looking at them I think I will replace all 6. Do you know if those gaskets need any type of adhesive? I am going to replace those also.


Thanks Again


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

No.. the new paper gaskets have a small rubber ring on them already..

be sure to clean your intake manifold while you have it all out.

Also replace all of the o-rings around the injectors, and the rubber fuel lines on the ends of the fuel rail. all common places to leak fuel and I've seen more than my share of engine fires caused by those. for the $15 it will cost, it's well worth it to do it while you're in there.


----------



## old90 (Jan 18, 2005)

Things went very well. Got it back together and the car no longer has a rough idle. It runs smooth. The only problem is a leak on injector #3. So I will have to break it down again to correct that. I thank all of you guys for your tips and input. It was very helpful and I look forward to gaining more experience so I can help someone too.


old90


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Man I hate it when that happens!!

check the injector o-rings.. they have a tendency to get pinched a bit if you shove them in dry.. lube them with a little vaseline and everything slides together pretty easily. (and keep your filthy minds out of the gutter!)


----------



## old90 (Jan 18, 2005)

old90 said:


> Things went very well. Got it back together and the car no longer has a rough idle. It runs smooth. The only problem is a leak on injector #3. So I will have to break it down again to correct that. I thank all of you guys for your tips and input. It was very helpful and I look forward to gaining more experience so I can help someone too.
> 
> 
> old90


The leak was caused by me over torquing the fuel rail to the cylinder head. For the 90 max it only need 1.8 to 2.4 ft. lbs. I think I was way over that. Just so you know.

old90


----------

